# Are Uber drivers bad tippers?



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

I've given rides to about 4 Uber drivers. I've never received a tip. I'd think there would be more empathy! What has been your experience?
Also, do you tip Uber drivers better now that you're a driver?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I actually used to tip uber drivers before I started driving for uber and saw just how many people did tip. I felt like a chump for tipping and stopped immediately, though I do not tell the driver that I also drive for Uber.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Now that we can, I always give a dollar.
All I can afford!


----------



## Bill Wirth (Jan 1, 2015)

I tip the crap out of my Uber driver. I don't use it that often but I feel obligated. But I have given rides to Uber drivers who have not tipped me. Shame on them!!!!!!


----------



## calmman (Jul 8, 2016)

I always tip my uber drivers, always give them 5 star, "All-star driver" badge and nice comment.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

How can Drivers expect tips from pax when many Drivers (as Riders) themselves do not tip? Sad


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Don't give a tip as a rider and do not want a tip as a driver either.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

So you return tips to your pax?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

No I just tell them that I do not accept tips and my good service is included in the price they already paid, no extra payment needed or accepted.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> No I just tell them that I do not accept tips and my good service is included in the price they already paid, no extra payment needed or accepted.


Surely at one time or another you might have insulted a generous pax who feels good by rewarding good service.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Doowop said:


> Surely at one time or another you might have insulted a generous pax who feels good by rewarding good service.


If they were insulted they left my car with their money and never said anything to me, I have never had any flags for professionalism.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

2 riders I knew were Uber drivers. Both tipped $2. When reading the above posts, remember someone hates getting money. My tips come close to paying for my gas. It is an important part of my income. Still can't afford to get my power steering fixed or get 2 new tires. 
When someone refuses actual currency, I think, "You can't fix stupid". Not saying he is in othere areas or in other subjects, but ask yourself, how wet and smelly would a $20 bill need to be for you to say, "no thanks."? For me, it would need to be on fire to be refused.


----------



## Sloven1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> No I just tell them that I do not accept tips and my good service is included in the price they already paid, no extra payment needed or accepted.


Uberfungus will be blowing up the support center demanding they return his in-app tips back to the customer's account.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Sloven1 said:


> Uberfungus will be blowing up the support center demanding they return his in-app tips back to the customer's account.


It is my understanding that you have to opt in to receive tips? If so I have no intention of opting in, if no choice than I will be donating said tips to charity and taking the tax right off


----------



## Sloven1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is my understanding that you have to opt in to receive tips? If so I have no intention of opting in, if no choice than I will be donating said tips to charity and taking the tax right off


Congratulations!
You just received the Ubermartyr badge!
Your cross awaits you at your local Greenlight Hub.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

I have taken several drivers... I think all tipped but 1, or two.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

I've only had one rider who claimed to be a driver.

Tipped me $10 on a minimum fare. Zero complaints, stand up guy.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Wtf?!?! Whoever these jokers are that drive for Uber and don't tip their Uber drivers when they are a passenger are horrible humans. Ugh! You're 1,000 Times worse than the pax who don't tip - YOU SHOULD KNOW BETTER YOU CHEAP DINGLEBERRIES!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Awesomeness101 said:


> I've only had one rider who claimed to be a driver.
> 
> Tipped me $10 on a minimum fare. Zero complaints, stand up guy.


I would say most just don't say anything about being a driver, I know I don't.


----------



## Bill Wirth (Jan 1, 2015)

Huh?


----------



## camel (Jun 12, 2017)

calmman said:


> I always tip my uber drivers, always give them 5 star, "All-star driver" badge and nice comment.


Thank you. I appreciate it. That is American.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

I drove several drivers, None tipped but we usually had a good conversation going. Myself always tip even before I became an Uber driver, And I usually tip 18-20% in restaurants.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Aerodrifting said:


> I drove several drivers, None tipped but we usually had a good conversation going. Myself always tip even before I became an Uber driver, And I usually tip 18-20% in restaurants.


Those "several drivers, NONE Tipped" should be ashamed of themselves. Good Conversations do not pay for Gasoline.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Doowop said:


> Those "several drivers, NONE Tipped" should be ashamed of themselves. Good Conversations do not pay for Gasoline.


Conversation does not pay for gasoline but the fare that was charged does pay for gasoline.


----------

